# FAILURE - non aligned DMA transfer attempted



## necanthrope (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey, everyone.  I'm having some trouble ripping dvds using vobcopy, and also encoding from dvds using mencode and ffmpeg.  I think I've boiled down the problem to the following issue:

Whenever I try to do either of the two above mentioned activities, the process hangs, and I get the following to messages over and over in dmesg:


```
ata3: FAILURE - non aligned DMA transfer attempted
acd0: setting up DMA failed
```

This started right after I upgraded from 6.3 to to 7.1.  (I had no problems before the upgrade.)  The drive in question is a SATA dvd drive, I believe it's an HP unit.  

If anyone is game to help me, please let me know if there is any additional information you need to help diagnose the issue.

Thanks!

Jerry Tidwell


----------



## aragon (Nov 17, 2009)

Try add this to loader.conf:


```
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```

And reboot.


----------



## necanthrope (Nov 17, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Try add this to loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I just tried that, but I'm getting the same messages and behavior.

Here's my /boot/loader.conf.

```
> more /boot/loader.conf
if_ath_load="YES"
rt2500_sys_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
apm_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"
kqemu_load="YES"
vesa_load="YES"
dlkfet5b_sys_load="YES"
kern.maxdsiz="734003200"
atapicam_load="YES"
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2009)

What is your chipset/motherboard?

This may be the problem.


----------



## necanthrope (Nov 17, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> What is your chipset/motherboard?
> 
> This may be the problem.



It is an HP MCP61PM-HM.  I'm not sure which chipset you mean, so here are it's specs from HP:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00906137

Would the chipset factor in, if the same system could rip DVDs before upgrading to 7.1?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2009)

I would upgrade to at least 7.2

If it worked before and now it dont, submit a bug: http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html

I also have had problems with chipsets compatibility on FreeBSD, problems with burning CDs/DVDs but that was with Intel Q35 in the past (2 years ago?).


----------



## mav@ (Nov 18, 2009)

It was fixed some time ago. You should try 7-STABLE or above.


----------



## necanthrope (Nov 18, 2009)

mav@ said:
			
		

> It was fixed some time ago. You should try 7-STABLE or above.



Hm, I updated to 7.2, and I am still getting the same error with a drive that worked under 6.3.  Is there a list of compatible DVD drives for 7.2 that anyone knows of?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 24, 2009)

necanthrope said:
			
		

> Hm, I updated to 7.2


If you mean 7.2-RELEASE then it didn't got this patch. Only later 7-STABLE.


----------

